# Opener Longbeard



## Bluesuten (Jan 30, 2004)

Pulled this Tom in off the roost 40yd shot. 7am. 10inch beard 1inch1/4 spurs




























Packed everything up and got snowed on walking out. Gotta love it when a plan comes togther!!


----------



## MP15TDriver (Sep 15, 2010)

Shhhh......he's sleeping. 

Nice beard!


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Beauty! Your gun's got a few kills over the years i'll bet!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Well done, congrats!


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Well done Big Al, but ya need to get some better pic's at the kill site! Come on man!


----------



## Bluesuten (Jan 30, 2004)

I know, I would have liked to get some better pics but when u r by yourself its tough to do, then it started snowing like a banshee so I got outta there. By the way he weighed 23.3 lbs.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice Gobbler.


----------



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice to see some people beat the snow! Nice Work


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice bird, every time I see your guys pictures I wanna go out bad!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Congrats on a nice bird


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

you ain't kidding on the snow, my dekes looked like swans when I pulled em. Nice bird!!


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice trophy...congrats!


----------



## Lizette (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice Gobbler. Congrats! Well done.


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's a couple better pic's.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Can you say HOOKS?!?

I love the pics with the kiddos!

Nice shooting.


----------



## LTCracc (Feb 8, 2007)

Al,

Well played sir, Congrats!!!


----------

